# How rare are GTOs getting?



## Pitbull14218 (Oct 27, 2015)

So i went to a small dealership yesterday because it had a 2004 gto sitting out front with different color hood and fenders, its obviously been in an accident.

I spoke with the owner of the place and he said the car was from an auction and it wont have a salvage or rebuilt title once the repairs are complete.

He said once its finished he wants 8,500 for it before taxes. Car has 103k miles on it, paint is pretty shitty, interior not good, smells like dog, has dog hair everywhere. Driver seat has tear towards head rest, rear seat common tears.

I told him theres another one on craigslist for literally 2k more and hasn't been in an accident most likely. 

He said even salvage ones pull 9k, and most non salvage ones sell for 10-15k. Said theyre getting rare.


----------



## gtomarine (Oct 19, 2015)

*Not that rare*

I bought my second 04 in april with 103k on it for $7500, clean history and clean title. There are plenty on craigslist and autotrader if you want to be in the 9k range but most have alot of miles of them.


----------



## Pitbull14218 (Oct 27, 2015)

There an 05 with 98k blk with red interior, 6spd for 10k that im gonna take a look at today.

The person says the suspension is not a problem with these cars and that its inaccurate.... As i claimed 2k to redo the entire suspension which is known to be a problem.


----------



## meckeard (Jul 5, 2015)

If it presents that bad, I would walk away unless he practically gave it away. You'll have to spend a lot of money to repaint it and update the interior. 

There's a nice 05 or 06 putting down 500hp to the wheels, 60k miles and in pretty good shape for 13k. You're better off buying one in better condition with mods.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It depends on what you consider rare. I'm fairly sure there are less than 20,000 left in the country. As far as suspension the springs were soggy and needed attention pretty much from the get-go. Any performance car that's been around 9-12 years is going to need some loving unless it's been modded and then the prices are higher.


----------



## Majid_Lowe (Oct 27, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

That dealer is way off as to price. He is telling you what he would like to get for it. With the description you provided even after work is done it is a 6k - 8k car at best.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

If you check out Autotrader.com you'll find that a 2006 manual 6 in Brazen Orange is pricing out around 17 grands.


----------



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

My 06 BMO A4 bought 6 weeks ago with 40,000 miles was 17k. Came with volant, headers, corsa. Low mileage m6's in BMO are listed at quite silly prices.


----------



## 1of700 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just got my 04 Goat last year and looking to replace the hood liner with an original one from a car that might have been wrecked. Can anyone suggest a few places I could look beside Ebay since mine is pretty beat up.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Part B of how rare are GTOs, and a more ascertainable answer, could be 'what is now considered low mileage on '04-'06 GTOs'. I'm guessing there are many with fewer than my 41K.


----------



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

*Low mileage gto's*

Good point: Having just been on the market for a low mileage gto, there are not that many for sale below 30,000 miles. These days 40,000 miles is "low". There are a few around 30-40,000 for sale, but it's only a handful. Then there are the ultra low mileage garage queens with less than 10,000 miles but these are few and far between and pricey! Of course that doesn't address the number of low mileage ones that aren't for sale...

As I recall average mileage on kbb for example is around 70,000 miles, so 40,000 is low of course (mine has 41,000 also)

From what I have gleaned, the engines are solid..its just the other bits that are a worry! (You can tell I am not a technical expert!)

zee


----------



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

*how rare are GTO's*

and typically, 6 speeds are a couple of grand more than automatics all else being equal and there are more A4's for sale.

I am not sure they will ever be collector's items. Too many people just didn't like them for styling reasons. In Australia, Holden was a well established brand and they seem to like the big coupe look over there down under. In the UK, the VXR was the same car as the GTO but sold by Vauxhall, a fleet car/ rental car brand..so it just didn't have the premium image that people wanted (plus with gas hitting $8/gallon in some years..the V8 was never a good proposition for Brits).


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

At this point, finding an 05 or 06 with low miles that is a 6 speed and in really nice shape is pretty hard to find. And from the research I have done you will be in the high teens to low twenties for it. I feel that condition is what drives rarity these days with our GTO's.


----------

